
Ask HN: Did you start your internet business (startup) without incorporating? - Michie
When did you and why did you decide to incorporate?
======
billconan
I haven't incorporated, but when I start to charge users, I will have to,
because when I get sued (for example, my server gets hacked), the company will
be my protection.

~~~
Michie
Thanks Bill :)

